# Dùng sữa tươi thôi chưa đủ, cho thêm thứ này vào bạn sẽ có làn da trắng không tì vết



## Vũ Thu Hằng (18/6/18)

*Bạn sẽ chạy ngay ra tạp hóa mua sữa tươi về nếu biết những công dụng dưỡng da tuyệt vời của chúng. Chỉ dùng sữa tươi với thứ này thôi bạn sẽ chẳng tốn đồng nào đi tắm trắng.*

Không chỉ là đồ uống được yêu thích, sữa tươi còn là nguyên liệu làm đẹp rẻ tiền nhưng cự kỳ hiệu quả với chị em phụ nữ. Trong thành phần của sữa tươi chứa nhiều khoáng chất thiên nhiên và hàm lượng vitamin cao : vitamin A,D,E.

Trong sữa tươi, có nhiều thành phần dưỡng chất, dưỡng ẩm, acid lactic giúp thanh tẩy tế bào khô cằn. Chính vì vậy trong thế giới sắc đẹp, sữa tươi còn được xem là thần dược giúp làn da của bạn trở nên mịn màng và trắng sáng tự nhiên.

_

_
_Kết hợp sữa tươi với những thứ dưới đây bạn sẽ có làn da trắng không tì vết_
​Thế nhưng chỉ dùng sữa tươi không thôi chưa đủ, bạn phải trộn thêm thứ này mới có được làn da trắng hồng, mịn màng.

*1. Cho thêm Vitamin E và cám gạo vào sữa tươi*

*Nguyên liệu cần chuẩn bị:*

- 1/2 gói sữa tươi không đường

- 2 viên Vitamin E

- 2-3 muỗng canh bột cám gạo

_

_
_Nguyên liệu cần chuẩn bị để làm trắng da với mặt nạ sữa tươi._
​* Cách thực hiện*

*

*
_Cho các nguyên liệu đã chuẩn bị trên vào 1 chiếc bát rồi dùng thìa khuấy đều đến khi thu được hỗn hợp đồng nhất._
​*2. Cho thêm bột đậu đỏ vào sữa tươi*

*Nguyên liệu cần chuẩn bị:*

- 1/2 gói sữa tươi không đường

- 1 muỗng canh mật ong

- 2-3muỗng canh bột đậu đỏ

_

_
_Nguyên liệu cần chuẩn bị_
​*Cách thực hiện:*

*

*
_Cho các nguyên liệu đã chuẩn bị trên vào 1 chiếc bát rồi dùng thìa khuấy đều đến khi thu được hỗn hợp đồng nhất_
​*3. Cho bột mì và dầu ô liu vào sữa tươi*

*Nguyên liệu cần có:*

- 1/2 gói sữa tươi không đường

- 1.5muỗng canh dầu ô liu

- 2-3 muỗng canh bột mì

_

_
_Nguyên liệu cần chuẩn bị_
​*Cách làm:*

Cho các nguyên liệu đã chuẩn bị trên vào 1 chiếc bát rồi dùng thìa khuấy đều đến khi thu được hỗn hợp đồng nhất

*Cách sử dụng 3 loại hỗn hợp trên để dưỡng trắng da*

- Làm sạch  mặt bằng sữa rửa mặt và nước ấm để loại bỏ bụi bẩn và lỗ chân lông giãn nở.

_

_
_Thoa hỗn hợp lên mặt rồi dùng tay massage nhẹ nhàng theo vòng tròn để các dưỡng chất thấm sâu vào các tế bào chừng 3-5 phút._
​- Lưu lại hỗn hợp trên da chừng 10-15 phút rồi rửa sạch lại bằng nước.

_

_
_Áp dụng công thức này 2-3 lần 1 tuần bạn sẽ ngạc nhiên với kết quả._
​- Bạn cũng có thể sử dụng công thức này cho da toàn thân với nguyên liệu lớn hơn.

Chúc các bạn thành công!

_Nguồn: Eva_​


----------

